# Turnipseed's win



## Edward Weiss

Just learned that a young Airedale bitch won the K9 Sports Championship in Personal Protection held inTexas.
Couldn't but notice "Ruby"was bred by Don Turnipseed.
In the last several years Don added DDR working lines to his breeding.
Dont know if Ruby is out of this combination.


----------



## Bob Scott

He may have learned something here after all. :grin:;-)


----------



## Kevin Cyr

Edward Weiss said:


> Just learned that a young Airedale bitch won the K9 Sports Championship in Personal Protection held inTexas.
> Couldn't but notice "Ruby"was bred by Don Turnipseed.
> In the last several years Don added DDR working lines to his breeding.
> Dont know if Ruby is out of this combination.


 
Do you have a link to the page? Is this K9 Pro Sports with Butch Cappel? If so, oh geez.......


----------



## Edward Weiss

http://workingairedale.proboards.com/thread/3709/k9-pro-sports-victory

http://www.k9prosportsonline.com


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Kevin Cyr said:


> Do you have a link to the page? Is this K9 Pro Sports with Butch Cappel? If so, oh geez.......


Winning a K9 Prosports Championship is like "winning" the Special Olympics


----------



## jamie lind

Thomas Barriano said:


> Winning a K9 Prosports Championship is like "winning" the Special Olympics


I wonder if there is video. Just because the sport is "special", doesn't mean the dog sucks.


----------



## Edward Weiss

Just received the info that Ruby is 1/2 German,the fellow that owns Ruby's DDR uncle just got one of my Girl's Kasbah pups...small world.

Ruby's uncle as young dog
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN46_czCLaE


----------



## Brian McQuain

Bob Scott said:


> He may have learned something here after all. :grin:;-)


 
Yeah right.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Thomas Barriano said:


> Winning a K9 Prosports Championship is like "winning" the Special Olympics


:lol::lol:


----------



## Brian Anderson

A small fee and you too can "WIN" at Butchs events!! 

not taking anything from Dales ,,, seen a couple badasses ,


----------



## Christopher Smith

I don't remember anyone criticizing the genetics of his dogs. People had a problem with the way he raised and trained the dogs. No win for The Seed.


----------



## Edward Weiss

99% of the Turnipseed saga, predates my familiarity with the board. Clearly there remains significant residue of hard feelings. My intention however was to share something that I thought was interesting.
That is in 30+ years of breeding, Don Turnipseed sought no out crosses to his program. It was the most highly concentrated inbreeding line breeding that I was aware of.
To my knowledge, the initial purpose of his line, was Hog hunting. He often stated that the advantage they have over hounds, was simply a much shorter range, and an easier path to follow.. In later years, he was interested in other uses of the dogs, and I knew that some of them were taken by bird-dog trainers, and other hunting sports. The vast majority were pets or companion dogs.i don't think he saw protection sport with an Airedale until he saw my boy Brisco VPG 3,FH1 at an HWA National in Ohio.
I can only speculate for what reason he suddenly changed his model and out crossed into a German working line.Regardless of motives or past disagreements , or fault something new has been added that seems interesting from a dog point of view. Ive been told the DDR male is used " a lot"


----------



## Bob Scott

Ed, I'll gladly give kudos to the owner and trainer of the dog.

Don's biggest.......irritan wwas not being able to accept suggestions. He showed videos of his pups doing rag work etc and when given suggestions he would dance around it and make up reasons for what he did. 
He refused to listen to some excellent folks here and sooner or later it became a game with him. 

Somewhere on Youtube there is video of David C. working Don's dogs that Don swore that would defend him and his property with nothing but natural instincts. 
After that fantasy was dispelled he refused to acknowledge the results. 

Just trying to give you a bit of back history here. He may very well have had the best hog dogs on the planet.


----------



## SAM PINION

Bob Scott said:


> Ed, I'll gladly give kudos to the owner and trainer of the dog


 
My sentiments exactly.......Irregardless of the history of Don Turnipseed and the board, It's my thought that Ed was posting something, as he stated, "found interesting" regarding the Airedale breed and what an individual accomplished with it.

Kudos to the guy that took his dog, spent time with his dog, worked his dog, and I'm sure feels accomplished something worthwhile (to "him") with his dog....

Congratulations to the guy and his dog in the arena of his choosing.....


----------



## Bob Scott

Sam, please fill out a bit of info about yourself in the Member Bio's forum here. 
It's a WDF requirement.
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/


Thanks
WDF MOderators


----------



## Jim Delbridge

Ed,
My opinion is that Don succumbed to what a lot of breeders do, i.e they start thinking that breeding generations of puppies makes them experts at training as well. I see trainers and dog handlers fall into the same trap where they think their decades of accumulated dog skills will enable them to become expert breeders. The latter get ticked if you point out that simple genetic statistics explain why breeding two really good working dogs rarely (if ever) is going to produce an entire litter of great working dogs. I get breeders that get really ticked with me if I suggest my testing of their puppies might show something they don't already know about their puppies. 
Unfortunately, for Don, he let his pride get in the way and ended up making himself look the fool. All of us get such opportunities from time to time. What happened to Don cast no slander on the quality of his dogs, it simply demonstrated his lack of understanding of the scenario and his role with his dog. On the demonstration discussed, he actually told his dog to stand down so that he could confront the threat himself. To his embarrassment, his dog minded the request.

Jim Delbridge


----------



## jim stevens

Jim Delbridge said:


> Ed,
> My opinion is that Don succumbed to what a lot of breeders do, i.e they start thinking that breeding generations of puppies makes them experts at training as well. I see trainers and dog handlers fall into the same trap where they think their decades of accumulated dog skills will enable them to become expert breeders. The latter get ticked if you point out that simple genetic statistics explain why breeding two really good working dogs rarely (if ever) is going to produce an entire litter of great working dogs. I get breeders that get really ticked with me if I suggest my testing of their puppies might show something they don't already know about their puppies.
> Unfortunately, for Don, he let his pride get in the way and ended up making himself look the fool. All of us get such opportunities from time to time. What happened to Don cast no slander on the quality of his dogs, it simply demonstrated his lack of understanding of the scenario and his role with his dog. On the demonstration discussed, he actually told his dog to stand down so that he could confront the threat himself. To his embarrassment, his dog minded the request.
> 
> Jim Delbridge


My dad is a horseman and cattleman. He also was pretty quick witted, and had a 'friend' who was telling him something about a neighbor who had been 'breeding' horses for years. His horses were to put it simply, indiscriminately bred, to say the least. My dad said that all it takes to be a breeder was to have a mare and know where there was a stallion. In other words, it doesn't mean you know anything about genetics, breeding, or training horses. I know hundreds of people who do know how to breed and raise great horses, who know absolutely nothing about training or even riding horses. They know it and have a trainer who does it for them.


----------



## Zakia Days

I think sometimes it takes people who have been hardened to suggestions and new methods a looong time to give things a try and get a result. Pride and prejudice fill their heads until there's no room for accepting new things. I believe maybe all the suggestions and critique did, somehow, find a way into his breeding practice. Feel good about yourselves wdf. It worked. Not everyone we try to advise or assist will take all or any of the knowledge and guidance offered. That should be expected. If you get through to that one... Anyways, I'm happy to hear the breeding aspect of it. I am not at all fond of that particular venue, but I'm glad the dog has a dedicated handler, and/or trainer and has become successful at it. Kudos to you guys!!


----------



## Ben Thompson

I don't see why that would matter, if he wants to be kennel blind what do I care.


----------



## Brian Anderson

he talked a bunch of crap about his dogs then when he got called on it ,,, well it was just crap talk like these things usually are. The fact he "thought" his dogs would protect him naturally was laughable. It would make a really good reality show... the dumber they are the more people watch em!


----------



## julie allen

I just want to know of the seed wore his lucky red suspenders?


----------

